# Blonde Moment



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've heard this story before, but never heard the audio...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0nRvqfi ... r_embedded


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

If that is true..... some people just shouldn't be driving...


----------

